# Jaws 2? Sharks make a Red Sea comeback



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Tourist police in Ain Sokhna have received reports of three sharks swimming in the sea near one of the town's popular resorts, the state-owned Al-Ahram daily newspaper reported on Monday.

Employees and guests at the resort, unnamed in the report, all claimed to have seen the sharks, Al-Ahram said.

An official from the National Institute of Oceanography and Fisheries (NIOF), which consults on hazards in Egyptian waters, told Ahram Online that, although they were aware of the news reports, they had not been officially informed.

Ain Sokhna is a popular resort town lying on the western shore of the Red Sea's Gulf of Suez, about 120 kilometres east of Cairo.

Late 2010 saw a spate of shark attacks in Egypt's in the normally-calm waters around the Sinai peninsula, stoking fears of a long-term hit to the country's tourism sector.

In November 2010, three Russians and a Ukrainian were injured in a shark attack in the Red Sea waters near Sharm El-Sheikh, prompting a temporary ban on swimming in some areas.

Early in December, a 70-year-old German woman was killed in a similar attack after the ban was lifted.

Local diving experts said single shark attacks were very rare in the area and were puzzled as to why so many people were attacked in such quick succession.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> Tourist police in Ain Sokhna have received reports of three sharks swimming in the sea near one of the town's popular resorts, the state-owned Al-Ahram daily newspaper reported on Monday.


Well that's perfectly normal then. That's where they live. We don't often get sharks close to El Gouna because the water is shallow close to the shore. You have to go out to the deeper sites like Careless Reef to see the sharks. The very rare attacks close to shore at Sharm were because it drops off steeply from the beach which is why Sharm is better for snorkelling and you don't have to go out on a boat to reach the reefs. There are always sharks there but it is very unusual for them to attack. The best areas to dive with sharks like Oceanic Whitetips are places like The Brothers Islands, Elphinstone, remote offshore islands with very deep water and strong currents. We do get whalesharks passing by El Gouna but you have to be so lucky to see one.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I used to see basking sharks regularly from my window in Scotland.. I don't swim in the sea in the slightest chance there will be sharks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sure the sharks are more afraid of us than we are of them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> I'm sure the sharks are more afraid of us than we are of them.




I wont be asking them.


I used to snorkel in the Caribbean until I scraped my leg on coral and bled quite heavily. The thought of sharks smelling it terrified me. I have not been in the water
since.

I lived on Loch Long right on the edge of the water... we would have porpoise, whales (sometimes) and basking sharks as visitors but after my cut I never went back in the water and of course the fact that the water was a torpedo testing ground didn't help


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Diving with sharks I love and have done all over the world. Travelling on the roads in Egypt? Well that scares me. 10,000 deaths per year against maybe 1 from a shark!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> Diving with sharks I love and have done all over the world. Travelling on the roads in Egypt? Well that scares me. 10,000 deaths per year against maybe 1 from a shark!




I know what you are saying but I suppose I had a panic attack and that has put me right off swimming in the sea..


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I dont mind most sharks too much. Grew up with them as an east coast surfing boykie in Durban, Natal. We were playing in there backyard, so, if you in Rome... The hammerheads looked dangerous but quite harmless, the raggie tooths looked vicious but mostly ignored us. The Zambesi's became a bit of a problem sometimes when they got to about 2,5 meters, but we kind of just watch each other carefully. We all went running, surfers, other sharks and every fish around when the great white arrives. You dont sit and debate things with a great white, you just out of their as fast as you can


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Israel must be in need of some new intelligence information.


----------

